# So a few questions!



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So I was wondering if ya'll could answer a few questions I have. Lets start with the simplest and funniest. 

Does your pitbull slide off of every piece of furniture instead of jumping down? 

Does your pitbull army crawl around your floor for no reason?

What's your opinion on using a weighted harness while playing to build muscle?

I was talking to my friend and telling him how I wanted me dog to be big and he said "is it weird that I find it weird that you want to bulk up your dog" and I replied "I just want her to look the part". Is it wrong of me to want my dog to have proper muscle structure and look the part of a well muscled pitbull? Or should I just treat her like the dogs I've had in the past and just let her grow how she wants to grow? lol

Thanks for any help. I'm new to the whole APBT breed and I just want to know if what I'm expecting out of her is too much...

Wingman


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have had my grils get one of our dogs laying on the couch by the collar and drag them off the couch. They just slumped like a wet noodle to the floor, no getting up just sliding all over the place!. Sometimes the army crawl because the floor is cool or to scratch their bellies!

If its a pup I would hold off on the weighted harness a bit. I see nothing wrong with working your dog out.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

How old is your pup? I wouldnt use a weighted harness until at least 15 months of age JMO that's extra stress on joints and bones, you can do drag weight with a chain to start off, and a sled once they are used to pulling... But never just start your dog out on a certain weight and expect them to not hurt themselves. 

Also, when considering weight, you want control, not your dog to be running and jumping and such. That's how I feel about it, but others can get into specifics about what to do and not to do with a young pup.

As far as the army crawl thing, my boy Chino does it every once in a while. He did it more when he was younger, but still does it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Also, you should consider genetics. They play a big role in your dogs overall appearance, and will effect the amount of "muscle" that she will have when fully mature and conditioned. There's only so much we can do, the rest is genetics, my friend.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

cant say that my girl slides of the furniture but does prancing around like a baby deer count for anything? lol.

she does the army crawl thing once in a while but that is usually to crawl under or out from our bed. at times she moves like a stealth ninja in and out from under that bed. not sure why she does it but she does.

i totally agree with staffy and OFK on the weight thing. you need to allow your dog to grow up to be strong enough that their joints are solid.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes.
Yes.
And wait.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Yes.
> Yes.
> And wait.


you are a man of many words jon! :clap:

But ditto on everything said.


----------



## dbbear (Mar 16, 2009)

My guy slides too and lots of times when he's following my wife around the house he kind of "prances" LOL...it looks like he's trying to just barely step on her heals....he's 9 mos old. I agree with the others on waiting with the weights. I manage a JV ice hockey team and with kids or dogs you can do more bad than good if you start heavy lifting/training too young.


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

Jada will be sleeping on the couch, fall off and scare the crap outta herself..lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

JFlowersLA said:


> you are a man of many words jon! :clap:
> 
> But ditto on everything said.


LMAO!
I think the the dogs slide off the furniture because they think I won't see them if they move real slow. They're not supposed to be up there unless invited(thats how I roll)


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> LMAO!
> I think the the dogs slide off the furniture because they think I won't see them if they move real slow. They're not supposed to be up there unless invited(thats how I roll)


Sometimes when you call Savannah and tell her to sit, she'll sit and lay down and when she thinks you're not looking she'll slowly slide away. You yell at her she stops, and then you look away and she starts to creep away again. lol She thinks she's invisible...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We call that army crawl thing the "cripple puppy crawl". Maybe not terribly P.C. but that's what we call it LOL. And both our pits are males and I always just figure that they wanna rub their man parts on the floor cuz it feels oh-so-good, LMAO!!!

As far as the weighted harness. Make sure you're not confusing a bulky bully look with the sleek toned muscled look of the APBT. An APBT generally isn't bulky but they can get some killer muscle definition which you don't necessarily need weights for. Diet and conditioning should bring out the best in your dog but a lot is also up to genetics.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes in fact all of my dogs slide off the furniture can be a bit frustrating. No Vendetta never crawls on the floor and I don't remeber Mikado ever doing that either.

There is nothing wrong with wanting a well toned APBT but if she is is still young I would not use weighted stuff on her I would do alot of hand walking and flirt pole and fetch and swimming.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Many of my dogs slide of the couch when pups, I always thought it was cute! Not my puppy and my boston terrier slide in the grass like little snakes! lol

How old is your pup? there is nothing wrong with exercising a dog at an appropriate age but Genetics plays a big part on how your dog will look. Weighted harnesses are ok but only after the dog is older than a year. I think weighted harnesses are the lazy way to add muscle, a flirt pole, tread mill, or hand walking is better than just a harness. It is also better for the joints. I am not against weighted harnesses I just think there is better ways to add muscle tone.


----------

